# Ultegra 10 Sp Crank Compatibility



## Jeffro (Jun 5, 2005)

I am looking to hear from anybody who has been using the new Ultegra 6603 (10sp) cranks on an otherwise 9 speed drivetrain. I searched the posts and people have stated that it "should" work but I want to know if anybody has done it.

I hit small concrete post and put a big nick on the crank arm and destroyed the bottom braket. It looks like I would eventualy be going 10 speed like it or not anyways so I thought I may as well get the new cranks now. 

Thanks


----------



## Evan Evans (Sep 14, 2004)

Running a 10 speed crank on an otherwise 9 speed drive train is not a problem. I suppose most all pros run 10 speed now but in the transition period may pro teams ran this setup. I run this setup on my current bike.


----------

